# 18350 Batteries



## Chickenstrip (12/2/21)

Anyone know where to find these?


----------



## Jengz (13/2/21)

https://capitalvapesjhb.com/products/vapcell-18350-10a-1100mah-1?_pos=1&_sid=f82dc180a&_ss=r

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/2/21)

https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=1100mAh-VapeOnly-INR18350-High-drain-Li-ion-Battery-15A


----------

